# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  النهاية لسرقة السيارات!

## MiSteR LoNeLy

نشرت بتاريخ - 10/25/2009 4:10:26 PMاستطاعت الشرطة، بفضل جهاز الأمان والاتصال OnStar، والمدمج حالياً ببعض السيارات، العثور على سيارة مسروقة في وقت قليل جداً. 

لاقت أول محاولة تمت حديثاً لوقف سرقة السيارات نجاحاً كبيراً، حيث وقعت حادثة سرقة سيارة في ولاية كاليفورينا الأمريكية، واستطاعت الشرطة استعادة السيارة والقبض على سارقها بعد أقل من ربع ساعة على وقوع جريمة السرقة! وهو ما تم بفضل التقنية المتطورة والحديثة OnStar، وهي عبارة عن جهاز لإبطاء سرعة السيارة، يتم التحكم فيه عن بعد بواسطة تقنية جي.بي.إس. GPS مُطوَرَة. فعندما يقوم صاحب السيارة المسروقة باستدعاء النجدة، تُرسل على الفور إشارة إلى السيارة عندها تصبح سرعتها بطيئة ومحدودة للغاية. وهكذا أصبحت سرقة السيارات مهنة بلا مستقبل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]حلوة  :Smile: 

بس متى رح توصلنا هالتقنية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مطول كتييييييير يعني انشالله لما اصير انا جد بجوز اشوف هالتقنية ههههههههه

----------


## بياض الثلج

لا غلطان يا ساد مان ان جوردن شو لما تصير جد ؟؟

البركة في هدوء بلكن فكر واخترعها  :Db465236ff: بدل ما يقعد يستنى

----------


## ثائر جادالله

حلللللللللللللللللوه

----------


## المالك الحزين

تقنية جميلة جدا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (37):  تقنية مميزة جدا  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## محمد العزام

مميزة هالتقنية 
مشكور

----------

